# Windows 7



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi from Malaysia,
This is my very first post in this forum.
Firstly, let me say this site is awesome and the level of expertise is Ph.D status!
Been reading and rereading the REW guide in preparation for room response test.
I am awaiting my RS spl meter ordered from eBay and looking around for a suitable USB sound card. 
I plan to use my lap top with Windows 7 OS for the REW, which I have already downloaded.
Also downloaded and installed the RS calibration files too.
Will I face any problems or are there settings I need to change, especially with respect to the USB soundcard calibration and setup if I use windows 7?
Thank you


----------



## Cathan (Jul 9, 2007)

I was able to get my M-Audio card to work just fine under windows 7. You just need to make sure you mute the monitor setting on the M-Audio equalizer and also make sure that REW didn't mute the Java application on the Windows equalizer. Took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome tot he Shack DocWong! You can feel free to take it one step at a time as you get up and running and to post results each step of the way for us to say "Yep, you got it!"


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

glaufman said:


> Welcome tot he Shack DocWong! You can feel free to take it one step at a time as you get up and running and to post results each step of the way for us to say "Yep, you got it!"


Thanks for the welcome !
Really appreciate the fact that ALL questions are answered on this forum, no matter how silly they may seem to the "sifu's" here.:T


----------



## Docwong (Feb 10, 2010)

Docwong said:


> Thanks for the welcome !
> Really appreciate the fact that ALL questions are answered on this forum, no matter how silly they may seem to the "sifu's" here.:T


So Window7 in itself is a not a problem.
How about the drivers for the SC?
Did you have to download a new driver for it to work?
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## moodyman (Feb 10, 2010)

I have Windows 7 on my laptop with the Behringer UCA202 USB soundcard. I have not been able to calibrate the soundcard.

However it calibrates just fine on my XP desktop. I don't know what the issue is with Windows 7.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Audio controls are slightly different in 7... I think... this thread may help...
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...raph-leave-try-improve-post226400.html#226400
as may this one...
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/23997-cannot-calibrate-uca202.html#219967
Drivers for 7 may be different from XP.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

moodyman said:


> I have Windows 7 on my laptop with the Behringer UCA202 USB soundcard. I have not been able to calibrate the soundcard.
> 
> However it calibrates just fine on my XP desktop. I don't know what the issue is with Windows 7.


I case you missed it in a couple of other threads, I'm spreading the word.

For some odd reason under Vista and Windows 7, you have to _manually _set the sound for 2 channel operation.

Here's how:
Control Panel/Sound/Microphone/Properties "Advanced" Tab... 
Where it says "Select Sample Rate..."
Click the down-arrow to drop open the selection window...
If you currently have "1-channel..." selected,
Change that to "2-channel, 16 Bit, 48000 Hz, DVD Quality".

*Second Issue:*
EarlK figured this one out, you need to use the same USB port every time you use the UCA202, or it just won't work. At least, that's the way it is under Vista and Windows7.


----------



## kristain (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a 3.5mm headphone-type plug at the end of a normal desktop microphone. Can anyone please tell me which adapter I need for 3.5mm - USB sound card?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

moodyman said:


> I have Windows 7 on my laptop with the Behringer UCA202 USB soundcard. I have not been able to calibrate the soundcard.
> 
> However it calibrates just fine on my XP desktop. I don't know what the issue is with Windows 7.


I have Windows 7 and and the UCA202 and all I had to do was download the drivers and it seems to work fine. It worked w/Vista as well before upgraded this computer w/Windows 7.


----------



## Cathan (Jul 9, 2007)

kristain said:


> I have a 3.5mm headphone-type plug at the end of a normal desktop microphone. Can anyone please tell me which adapter I need for 3.5mm - USB sound card?


I've never seen a soundcard that didn't either have 3.5mm or RCA jacks. You sure that you are looking at a soundcard?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

kristain said:


> I have a 3.5mm headphone-type plug at the end of a normal desktop microphone. Can anyone please tell me which adapter I need for 3.5mm - USB sound card?


Exactly what is a "normal desktop microphone?"
If this is a mic that you might use for IP telephone, it is probably not suitable for use with REW.


----------



## kristain (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello ,there are some ultimate feature of windows 7 that makes windows 7 best
Opening multiple Instances of the same program
Want to open multiple instances of the same program? Maybe a second command prompt or another application that can be opened in multiple instances? Instead of opening the program again the usual way you can simply press the SHIFT key and left-click on the first instance in the Windows Taskbar to open a second one.
Problem Steps Recorder
If you ever had to do phone support you know how hard it can be to understand what the user on the other end of the phone did and wants. The Problem Steps Recorder is a sweet little tool in Windows 7 that can be used by the user to record his steps.
Pin Favorite Folders
Want to add a favorite folders to Windows Explorer to be able to access them faster? Just drag and drop the folder to the favorites menu. It will remain there until you delete it with the delete key again.
Moving Windows and such
Windows 7 introduces several new keyboard shortcuts for window management. Some useful ones are:
* [Windows Shift Left Arrow] or [Windows Shift Right Arrow] to move windows from one computer monitor to another.
* [Windows Left Arrow] or [Windows Right Arrow] to dock windows to the left or right side
* [Windows Up Arrow] to maximize a window
* [Windows Down Arrow] to restore or minimize windows
* [Windows Home] to minimize all windows but the active one
Shortcuts to start pinned taskbar items
Pressing [Win Number] will start a new instance of a pinned taskbar item. You should also note that the items can be dragged and dropped into different positions easily.


----------

